# Kate Middleton



## Sah78

Is anyone finding it hard that you can't seem to avoid hearing about Kate Middleton being pregnant and how ill she feels. I am struggling with it I think it is because we having been trying for a baby for six years and she has had had three pregnancies  in this time. On the radio this morning there was a lady how felt so ill during her pregnancy she was concerning terminating the pregnancy. I guess no one is happy with what they are dealt with in life.


----------



## Rio2016

I've had a cry this evening to my husband and Kate and William came up.  I feel very jealous of people with 3 or more children. I did say to him why can't we have one? I'm lucky in so many ways but not in the baby making and it just kills me every day. I know there isn't a quota of kids to go around and I shouldn't be jealous 


Xxx


----------



## K jade

Yes the overload of information about this woman is very distasteful. Personally I find it hard to envisage wanting a third child (when I already had a boy and a girl) as I'd cut my right arm off for one but each to their own. 
Good for her, wish her all the best  but most of us live in the real world where we have jobs, problems, complications, limited finances and  life is hard sometimes unfair and things aren't just given on a silver plate. (oh and taxpayers don't foot the bill for us having an endless number of babies either !)


----------



## Aley

I find it hard to hear about any woman on her third complaining of feeling ill. Just...can't.
I understand that hyperemesis it's a serious and distressful condition bit it only lasts weeks or months, infertility can be there for years and sometimes forever. I guess if you never experienced the last you never know how lucky you are to have the first.
Otherwise I have no problem hearing about women having 3-4-5 kids, royal or not, I am just very much used to it, everyone around me seem to be super fertile.


----------



## magicpillow

I found it really upsetting too as we have just had our third failed IVF (5th failed treatment including the iuis) and I'm experiencing a great deal of physical pain after the cycle.  All for nothing.  I'm 41 so my time is running out.  We may do one final cycle if I can face the physical discomfort and even if we were lucky enough for it to work, I will only ever have one child when I always longed for 2 or 3.  

A friend of mine who is 41 has just had her 3rd child in march this year, conceived easily.  We are getting married in a month's time and having no children at the wedding but she still asked if she could bring her baby, even though she knows about our issues.  The last thing I want to see on my wedding day is her 3rd baby when I can't even have one, especially after our recent IVF is still raw.  

Sorry that last bit was off topic a bit!  I'm super sensitive at the moment.  I'm also finding it hard to see so much stuff on ** and in the news about supporting new mums and post natal depression (all v important) but never anything about the supporting people going through the pain of infertility or people having to come to terms with never having a baby.


----------



## Rio2016

Part of me really wants to 'come out' as infertile on social media and share my story and heartbreak. I've even drafted a post. I've not been married a year but coming up for 4 years of ttc. Just not brave enough yet

We had babes in arms at our wedding and it was okay as focus still on us😜


----------



## Sah78

Thanks for your replies it is nice to know that I am not alone in this sad process. I hope some more of us get our dream one day. 

Rio- I am not brave enough to put my story online I think people who haven't been through this process can't understand infertility and don't know how to react which makes it harder. 

Magicpillow- sorry to hear that you have had another bfn and are in pain. I think that is a bit bad of your friend to ask about her child coming to your wedding it is your day. 

My mil was telling us how my sil in really down at the minute with having the kids home for the summer school holidays   She is lucky to have them and talk about rubbing it in


----------



## Opossum

I posted the same thing on another forum... she has lapped me 3 times and she bloody everywhere - I DONT CARE (so stop shoving it down my throat world)

same with other celebs like beyonce and kim karadashian etc... all lapped me and I read so many things about kims 'horrible' struggle with infertility for number 2 (think using infertility websites set of target ads that kept shoving it in my face) and she had 2 kids in 3 years (hardly a huge gap or even long to 'stuggle') and is super rich so can afford the best of fertility treatment

im sure if I was a millionaire/billionaire I could just do anything to get pregnant too but I live in the real world where we are using our life saving to go abroad and have one shot at IVF after 5+ years ATTC trying (and 11 in total including NTNP)


Magicpillow
Im the same, I didnt want babies at our wedding either... I could of dealt with it before but since the MC im bitter and dont want to be reminded on MY day how my baby should be there and wasnt especially since loads of my friends where pregnant at the same time so their children are the same age mine should have been  


Aley
yeah the thing is if she HATES pregnancy so much then why is she having a third child?

I understand with the first she wouldnt of known, I understand wanting a sibling for your child (and possibly thinking it was a one time 'sickness') but then after that why keep getting pregnant when you now know you cant cope with pregnancy and already have 2 living (and even healthy) children?


----------



## mrschef04

I was thinking about this when I saw the news.  I know I got my one miracle, but I can't help but feel that it must have hurt a lot of people on here to know this news.  Just wanted to say big hugs to all of you.  This journey was one of the saddest ones of my life and although it ended well, I still can't help but feel for those where they are still struggling.


----------



## K jade

Opossum totally agree. Tbh she just sounds like a massive attention seeker to me. 

It's hard to rise above it but remember ladies we have far more important things to be thinking about than these time wasters (sorry I'm not a fan of celebs including the royals) 
Once we get our precious babies and we all WILL, then they can all carry on and produce a million babies for all we care. We won't even notice 
Xx


----------



## mrschef04

K Jade, I know what you mean.  Still to this day, I still talk openly about how hard it was and the worst things to say to infertile women.  I feel like though, that if you haven't gone through it, you just don't know how to empathise or understand what we are going through or went through.  xx


----------



## Franny80

I came off social media as I was fed up of hearing about other people's happy baby news. Then we get it shoved down our throats by the media. Although I don't envy these women. Kate Middleton's main job as Queen is (depressingly) to produce an heir. Can you imagine being reduced down to one job like this. I always took comfort in telling myself that I wasn't good at making babies, but at least I was good at other things. Even though her perfectly planned pregnancies are really smugly frustrating, it is lucky for her she hasn't had fertility problems, can you imagine all the world's media being on womb watch as soon as you get married. Horrendous.

I actually took a bit of offence to reading George Clooney's smug comments that Amal 'didn't even need fertility treatment' to get pregnant at 39. Not helpful George. 

x


----------



## Opossum

but shes not queen, not even close yet because her husband is THIRD in line... this queen would have to die and be succeeded by charles who would then have to die aswell so there would be no hurry at all to have a baby 'for hier' reason plus they ALREADY have 2 hiers which is enough (charles only had two children) so the 'pressure' is completely off them now and they CHOSE to have more dispite knowing she doesnt cope well with it


----------



## Franny80

good point Opossum, she definitely didn't need to have a third on tax payer money!


----------



## Aley

Just reading what Franny was saying about Clooney...he said what?!
I am actually taking a lot of offence in that. Why do people say things like that? Is it a bad thing to have fertility treatments? Not having fertility treatments makes another woman superior to a woman that has to go through that to have a baby? I just don't see the point in a comment like that.


----------



## Teeinparis

Ok - it has taken me awhile but the mantra is I wish no one to struggle with fertility and to be able to have the babies they want.  Kate wanted 4 by 35 and that has not happened.  She has horrid pregnancies and I wouldn't rule out fertility issues....

I thought Amal cloony admitted to having fertility treatments?  I find that a bit harder as George is a much older father and no one bats an eyelid!!! 

Kate's job is to have a big family but most of that class do nowadays.  They are a happy family and I wish them luck! 

In an ideal world none of this would be so hard!!!


----------



## Tinseltown

Opossum said:


> yeah the thing is if she HATES pregnancy so much then why is she having a third child?
> 
> I understand with the first she wouldnt of known, I understand wanting a sibling for your child (and possibly thinking it was a one time 'sickness') but then after that why keep getting pregnant when you now know you cant cope with pregnancy and already have 2 living (and even healthy) children?


She's from a family with three children. I've got friends who also had two siblings (three children in family) who aim to have the same. Similarly, you may feel ill when you get pregnant, but that's all forgotten once the baby is there.

It's sad that we are all finding it hard. But we can't just be bitter about those who have more luck than us...


----------



## miamiamo

> I thought Amal cloony admitted to having fertility treatments? I find that a bit harder as George is a much older father and no one bats an eyelid!!!


I came across the info that Amal underwent IVF treatment at top IVF clinic (no name was given), and was successful at the first try


----------



## HopefulKayte

I thought Amal had treatment, too. Of course, I wasn't there and I'm not her friend but I'm just saying  

It does seem strange that even those celebs who are open about infertility, loss, and so on... still seem so blessed. In that they get to have multiple children and in the grand scheme of things, fairly promptly.

What really gets me is when people declare that this year or next year will be 'the year of the baby' and then it always seems to come true. I remember both Kate and Chelsea Clinton being honest about when they were ready to shift focus and have a baby, and... of course it happened, right when they said it would or should. Of course, this happens all the time in real-life, maybe it seems more magnified or privileged when it happens in the media. I never knew what infertility was about until it happened to me, but somehow I still never had the confidence or desire to make announcements about when my baby would be born, or assuming I would be that lucky for such a major thing. (I guess most people are though, right?!? ARggh!)


----------

